# my 1953 Royal Codex at the King williams Fair  in San Antonio



## sam (May 21, 2017)

Kings Williams is  Historic and Arts district in San Antonio. My Royal Codex ridden by Dolly was part of their Live Painting this year


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2017)

throw a photo of the bike up here, too...


----------



## sam (May 22, 2017)

A three speed simplex geared  city bike---I think built by F.N.


----------

